# Need a hospital cage, what do you guys use?



## dguizzy (Jun 9, 2014)

My baby girl once again isn't walking on her paw and its swollen up again. I called the vet so I'm hoping in the morning they can get me in sometime tomorrow. 

With that being said, what kind of hospital cages do you guys use? I have a cat carrier but I'm not comfortable with leaving her in it overnight cause I fear she'll bite through the plastic bottom.


----------



## 2ratshack (Sep 13, 2014)

I use an All Living Things cage or a carrier, but none of my boys are big chewers. If you have rats that love to chew on things, I would recommend a cage with some type of metal pan.


----------



## dguizzy (Jun 9, 2014)

I'll look into it, my vet recommended something very small so she can't move around too much. So I was thinking like a mouse or hamster cage


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

I have a couple of single level cages I use, but if the vet said she shouldn't move much a medium Take Me Home; http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Gui...433340553&sr=8-23&keywords=come+along+carrier might be good. I think the small would be too small for a rat when you have to accommodate food and water as well as the rat. This is the carrier I take mine to the vet in.


----------



## dguizzy (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh that looks great! I'm heading to the vet today at 3:15, so I was hoping i'd be able to find something before then since I know he's going to tell me I need to seperate Pearl from my other girls for the next few days


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

I just use a hamster cage. If it's not too bad, I'll use a bin cage though.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

How is pearl doing?


----------



## dguizzy (Jun 9, 2014)

The vet said it could be various things, and since she's getting a bit old (almost 2 years i'm assuming since I dont know when she was actually born) it wouldn't really make sense to do an MRI or Xrays and not get surgery if needed. So he's been giving her shots for the pain and inflammation which seems to help. I went to petco and bought a small hamster cage so if I need to seperate her in the future I can - or if I get new babies and need to quarantine them. This is the cage, minus all the extra stuff listed here for what I got http://www.petco.com/product/12283/Kaytee-Complete-Two-Story-Hamster-Kit.aspx


----------

